# Your dream saltwater boat...



## erock (Jul 14, 2011)

Gas money not being a factor, whats the one boat you'd love to have.

Me..YF 42.


----------



## oldenred (Jul 14, 2011)

I would take one of those and a 60' Richie Howell


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 14, 2011)

Yellowfin 24


----------



## oldenred (Jul 14, 2011)

Dustin Pate said:


> Yellowfin 24



reverse them digits and i'm game. with quad 350's


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 14, 2011)

oldenred said:


> reverse them digits and i'm game. with quad 350's



Shoot I have no problem with that. I just like inshore and maybe a near shore jaunt if need be.


----------



## cut'm and gut'm (Jul 14, 2011)

where did yall get that pic of my boat lol               

thats my dream boat with a wrap of fish scales all the way around


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 14, 2011)

Dustin Pate said:


> Yellowfin 24



x2 !


----------



## Capt. TJ Cheek (Jul 15, 2011)

This will do.


----------



## GAGE (Jul 15, 2011)

My first choice would be a Yellowfin 34, but I would not be upset  with a SeaVee 340.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 15, 2011)

Capt. TJ Cheek said:


> This will do.



X 2  

Now that is stylin'


----------



## Steyr (Jul 15, 2011)

Duracraft 17   Sheepshead Nightmare


----------



## Norm357 (Jul 15, 2011)

Cabo 44.

This will be my first purchase after I hit the Powerball tonight.


----------



## sea trout (Jul 15, 2011)

Capt. TJ Cheek said:


> This will do.



i'm with capt tj!

our dream boat is a big convertable. my wifes favorite is the egg's. mine's the vikings and luhrs.
maybe one day we'll actually have a small silverton. it's our futer goal! i'll work everyday with it in mind!!!


----------



## stev (Jul 15, 2011)

my freeman 33 is on order as we speak with twin 350s yamaha.


----------



## stev (Jul 15, 2011)

Norm357 said:


> Cabo 44.
> 
> This will be my first purchase after I hit the Powerball tonight.



you do know cabo is no longer cabo .they sold out .
i had a 32 express and sold it .good boats though.


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 15, 2011)

MacGregor 26


----------



## Norm357 (Jul 15, 2011)

stev said:


> you do know cabo is no longer cabo .they sold out .
> i had a 32 express and sold it .good boats though.



Thank you for shattering my dreams.


----------



## stev (Jul 15, 2011)

Norm357 said:


> Thank you for shattering my dreams.


oops sorry .cabo is still a good boat though .


----------



## GAGE (Jul 15, 2011)

stev said:


> my freeman 33 is on order as we speak with twin 350s yamaha.



What sold you on a cat?     A friend of ours has  a World Cat 290 EC,  sweet boat for sure!


----------



## CAL (Jul 15, 2011)

sea trout said:


> !
> 
> i'll work everyday with it in mind!!!



had a Great Uncle who said,"if you see something you really want,don't forget about it and one day you will have it.In the mean time you will figure out how to do without it".Makes lots of sense and then again none.


----------



## HoCoLion91 (Jul 15, 2011)

Can someone explain something to me?  Why do all the center console boats only have the little bench seat behind the windshield?  It seems like a boat of that size would have more seating capacity.  It looks like only 2 or 3 people could ride comfortably.


----------



## Bigdipper (Jul 16, 2011)

most center console boats are "fishing" boats. The seat behind the console is usually a leaning post with enough room for two while the rest of the crew is laying on bean bags for the ride out.

This is mostly true for offshore fishing at least.


----------



## stev (Jul 16, 2011)

GAGE said:


> What sold you on a cat?     A friend of ours has  a World Cat 290 EC,  sweet boat for sure!



the ride and being able to go in rougher seas then a v hull .total walk around in the freeman /30'' each side of the counsel to walk .total fishability bow to aft.and the 800 qt fish box is a plus in particular cat .


----------



## cnewman (Jul 16, 2011)

Dustin Pate said:


> Yellowfin 24



X3.

Make mine with a Yamaha V-Max SHO 250, a Humminbird 1198c ethernetted to a 998c up front, and a 36 volt Minn-Kota Riptide w/ I-Pilot. 

And maybe a new truck to pull it with...I'm thinking a 3/4 ton Suburban.


----------



## erock (Jul 16, 2011)

cnewman said:


> X3.
> 
> Make mine with a Yamaha V-Max SHO 250, a Humminbird 1198c ethernetted to a 998c up front, and a 36 volt Minn-Kota Riptide w/ I-Pilot.
> 
> And maybe a new truck to pull it with...I'm thinking a 3/4 ton Suburban.



Since you went all out, so will I...

Yellowfin 42 docked at my 10,000 sq ft home in Islamorada with a jet black '69 camaro and a fully restored General Lee in the driveway. And upon returning from a long and very prosperous day of dolphin and grouper fishing, Jessica Alba, Kate Beckinsale and Jessica Beil are waiting for me at the dock with a with bottle of Jack, cooler of beer and 5 pounds of boiled peanuts. I'd then kick back as they clean the fish and wash the boat in less than "acceptable in public" swimwear. Lots of soapy bubbles to be involved. Then I'd....you know what, I better stop right there.


----------



## HuntNTails (Jul 16, 2011)

erock said:


> Since you went all out, so will I...
> 
> Yellowfin 42 docked at my 10,000 sq ft home in Islamorada with a jet black '69 camaro and a fully restored General Lee in the driveway. And upon returning from a long and very prosperous day of dolphin and grouper fishing, Jessica Alba, Kate Beckinsale and Jessica Alba are waiting for me at the dock with a with bottle of Jack, cooler of beer and 5 pounds of boiled peanuts. I'd then kick back as they clean the fish and wash the boat in less than "acceptable in public" swimwear. Lots of soapy bubbles to be involved. Then I'd....you know what, I better stop right there.



 If you gonna dream...dream big.


----------



## oldenred (Jul 16, 2011)

That's what bean bags are for!



HoCoLion91 said:


> Can someone explain something to me?  Why do all the center console boats only have the little bench seat behind the windshield?  It seems like a boat of that size would have more seating capacity.  It looks like only 2 or 3 people could ride comfortably.


----------



## GAGE (Jul 16, 2011)

erock said:


> Since you went all out, so will I...
> 
> Yellowfin 42 docked at my 800 sq ft trailer in PC with a jet black '69 pinto and a  AMC Pacer in the driveway. And upon returning from a long and very prosperous day of mullet and remora fishing, Jessica Alba, Kate Beckinsale and Jessica Beil
> are waiting.
> ...


----------



## cnewman (Jul 16, 2011)

erock said:


> Since you went all out, so will I...
> 
> Yellowfin 42 docked at my 10,000 sq ft home in Islamorada with a jet black '69 camaro and a fully restored General Lee in the driveway. And upon returning from a long and very prosperous day of dolphin and grouper fishing, Jessica Alba, Kate Beckinsale and Jessica Beil are waiting for me at the dock with a with bottle of Jack, cooler of beer and 5 pounds of boiled peanuts. I'd then kick back as they clean the fish and wash the boat in less than "acceptable in public" swimwear. Lots of soapy bubbles to be involved. Then I'd....you know what, I better stop right there.



erock,

You're my new hero!

Any chance you need a fishin' partner?


----------



## Nautical Son (Jul 16, 2011)

erock said:


> Since you went all out, so will I...
> 
> Yellowfin 42 docked at my 10,000 sq ft home in Islamorada with a jet black '69 camaro and a fully restored General Lee in the driveway. And upon returning from a long and very prosperous day of dolphin and grouper fishing, Jessica Alba, Kate Beckinsale and Jessica Beil are waiting for me at the dock with a with bottle of Jack, cooler of beer and 5 pounds of boiled peanuts. I'd then kick back as they clean the fish and wash the boat in less than "acceptable in public" swimwear. Lots of soapy bubbles to be involved. Then I'd....you know what, I better stop right there.



Your killing me bro, too funny.

Dawg2, wanting the powersail thought nobody would know what that was did ya....(they are cheap around Lanier btw)

Since we are dreaming....I'll take that YF 42 I saw heading south on 95 last month....in dark metallic green...sweet !!!!
I could just see myself throwing the cast net for shrimp off the front deck now.


----------



## homey (Jul 17, 2011)

erock said:


> Since you went all out, so will I...
> 
> Yellowfin 42 docked at my 10,000 sq ft home in Islamorada with a jet black '69 camaro and a fully restored General Lee in the driveway. And upon returning from a long and very prosperous day of dolphin and grouper fishing, Jessica Alba, Kate Beckinsale and Jessica Beil are waiting for me at the dock with a with bottle of Jack, cooler of beer and 5 pounds of boiled peanuts. I'd then kick back as they clean the fish and wash the boat in less than "acceptable in public" swimwear. Lots of soapy bubbles to be involved. Then I'd....you know what, I better stop right there.



Heck I'll take that with a 14ft Jon Boat


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jul 17, 2011)

How about a Scout 172, 90 Yamaha... Toyota Tundra and enough gas to get back and to ... and some bait money!

Grandpa always said ... never hurt to wish ... but if you wish in one hand and crap in the other ... you got to know which will fill up first!

Jimmy K


----------



## Robert 31320 (Jul 19, 2011)

I'd love one of these:


----------



## BOSSOFTHEWOODS (Jul 22, 2011)

With a couple of hellsbay's in the hangar for friends


----------



## Maggie Dog (Jul 23, 2011)

*living the dream*

Found one I liked.  built it.


----------



## finhead (Jul 24, 2011)

Jarret bay 34


----------



## flatheadpatrol (Jul 25, 2011)

66' Spencer


----------



## pottydoc (Jul 25, 2011)

erock said:


> Gas money not being a factor, whats the one boat you'd love to have.
> 
> Me..YF 42.



A 36 YF w/trip 350 Yammies for me. And a 24 for when I was fishing inshore. A 250 Yam would be adequet power on that one. Absolutly no freaking v rats. Or, if I'm really dreaming, a Ryco 64. 

Stev, I'd consider the Freeman reeeeeal hard, too. Fished with Mike Ellis on his a bunch, and it's an awesome boat. One of the very few cats that aren't ugly as heck.


----------

